# Good Omens (2019)



## MrPhox (Jun 5, 2019)

A 6 episode of a British series about a angel and a demon trying to stop the Biblical Armageddon and the son of Satan.

Season 1 have 6 episodes and I don't know if there will be a season 2. But its a great series to watch, even if its just 6 episodes.


----------



## HyperPolka (Jun 9, 2019)

the book is great too!
The series is an amazing adaptation per se and it was brilliant to watch :3 !
Aziraphale is my favorite <3


----------



## MrPhox (Jun 9, 2019)

Azhiraphale was the demon, right?

I should go check for the book and see how it is.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 9, 2019)

I watched the first episode. The beginning introduction sort of made me think of the Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy. Being BBC, it's plausible somebody worked on both , I'm just too lazy to research it 
I'm enjoying it so far though.


----------



## HyperPolka (Jun 9, 2019)

MrPhox said:


> Azhiraphale was the demon, right?
> 
> I should go check for the book and see how it is.


no! it's the angel from the bookshop xD Crowley is the demon and he's also brilliant but I just love how they portrayed and angel so well, like he's not your average good/silly/stern savior of light but he's also not brooding/heaven-defying angel. He's just...lovely and... loves books and wine <3 ugh xD


----------



## MrPhox (Jun 11, 2019)

And the demon who's not so evil to cause problem everywhere. 

A good series that should be at least 4 seasons ^^


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 30, 2019)

Silvie said:


> no! it's the angel from the bookshop xD Crowley is the demon and he's also brilliant but I just love how they portrayed and angel so well, like he's not your average good/silly/stern savior of light but he's also not brooding/heaven-defying angel. He's just...lovely and... loves books and wine <3 ugh xD



He's my husband. Hands off.

Seriously though... He's like a f**king human marshmallow. I want to eat him.


----------



## HyperPolka (Jul 1, 2019)

Xitheon said:


> He's my husband. Hands off.
> 
> Seriously though... He's like a f**king human marshmallow. I want to eat him.


-
he's the marshmallow and Crowley is the hot cocoa ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
-


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jul 1, 2019)

I have never squeed so much in my life while watching a show. They're just so cute together, my heart can't stand it.

I'm really happy this fandom got revived.


----------



## HyperPolka (Jul 1, 2019)

I know, right! Also, lots of ppl reading the book for the first time, I hope this get even more readers to know Terry Pratchett work, he's one of my favorite foreign writers (I live in Brasil)

we watched the show twice at home and considering a third xD


----------



## Deathless (Jul 1, 2019)

I've been recommended this show by at least 5 people because I love demons and I love David Tennant so it seems like the perfect show for me! I should really start watching it sooner or later haha


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 4, 2019)

i wonder what the ancient Satyrnites would make of what we did to their religion


----------



## Italo Fox (Jul 20, 2019)

I got a free trial of Amazon Prime after ordering new headphones. Decided to take advantage of it. Saw the 1st episode last Wednesday. It's different. Very "British". The characters are fun too, so I'll probably see this season through in its entirety.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 20, 2019)

Ineffable...


----------

